# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik doe esthetische ingrepen...

## Leontien

Op MediCity is er een rubriek die zich wijdt aan esthetische ingrepen. Nu vraag ik me af wanneer jij overweegt om een esthetische ingreep te doen. Doe je dat wanneer je iets aan jezelf wilt veranderen, omdat je niet lekker in je vel zit. Of doe je dat alleen als je iets aan jezelf moet veranderen vanwege een ongeluk of lichamelijke klachten. Of misschien denk je er niet over na.

Breng hier je stem uit en geef je mening.

Groetjes,

Leontien
MediCity

----------


## Nikky278

Ik vind dat cosmetische chirurgie absoluut moet kunnen na een ongeluk, of als je lichamelijke of psychische klachten hebt. 
Maar mensen die onder het mes gaan om "mooier" te worden of op die ene "te gek gaaf coole acteur" te lijken, snap ik echt niet.

Ik bedoel, kijk naar die vrouw in Amerika, die zich met weet ik hoeveel operaties zo heeft laten verbouwen dat ze op een kat lijkt, in de hoop dat haar man bij haar blijft, want hij houdt zo van grote katten... Sorry hoor, maar dan zit er naar mijn mening gewoon iets niet helemaal goed in de bovenkamer.
Of meiden van 16, die nog in de groei zijn, die van papa mooie nieuwe borstjes krijgen voor hun verjaardag. Man, ik was al blij met nieuwe oorbellen! Maar ja, zo worden ze populairder op shool he, dat is belangrijk... Sorry hoor, maar ik vind het werkelijk onbegrijpelijk...

Het is gewoon te toeganklijk tegenwoordig als je het mij vraagt. Iedereen die genoeg geld heeft, kan laten doen wat hij/zij wil.
Ik vind dat je een goede reden moet hebben om die stap te nemen. En dat je buurmeisje grotere borsten of een strakkere kont heeft, vind ik geen goede reden. Maar dat is mijn mening...

Dit zijn uiteraard ook wel meteen vrij extreme voorbeelden, het is niet zo dat ik er fel op tegen ben hoor, absoluut niet. Er zullen ook best mensen zijn die mijn beweegredenen om onder het mes te gaan discutabel vinden. Ik was 15 en had de borsten van een vrouw van 40-45, die borstvoeding had gegeven.
Ik had vroeger een erg laag beeld van mezelf, om meer zaken dan alleen mijn borsten. Ik heb er heel hard aan moeten werken om te gaan geloven dat ik zo slecht nog niet ben. Op mijn 19e zat ik eindelijk echt lekker in mijn vel en kon ik de spiegel kijken en zeggen "nou, dat ziet er eigenlijk niet slecht uit". Behalve als ik zonder shirt en bh voor de spiegel stond. Ik kon wel janken. Als ik mezelf zo zag, voelde ik me weer dat zielige meisje van vroeger en wat ik ook probeerde, het ging niet weg. Ik ben informatie gaan verzamelen over een borstlift en heb de risico's afgewogen tegen het resultaat. Pas op mn 21e heb ik besloten dat ik de stap durfde te nemen. En ik ben erg blij dat ik het heb laten doen. De littekens zijn amper te zien en ik ben erg tevreden met het resultaat. Voor mij was dit de laatste drempel die ik op dat moment moest nemen.

Maar cosmetische chirurgie lost geen problemen op. Voel je je niet goed, of heb je een laag zelfbeeld, zal alleen een operatie dat niet verhelpen. En het is geen garantie dat je je altijd goed zult voelen. Dus als je met het idee speelt, zorg dat je voldoende informatie hebt en denk goed na of je het wel voor de juiste redenen wil!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Je hoort veel over de cosmethische ingrepen... in extreme mate... TV programma's die zeer onzekere vrouwen en soms vrouwen ombouwen tot prachtige vrouwen van de buitenkant... maar hoe zit het met de binnenkant... 

Wat doen we met de gezegde innerlijk is belagrijker dan uiterlijk? Telt dat dan helemaal niet meer? Zijn we zo erg gedistantieerd van ons zelf? Dat we elkaar niet meer recht in de ogen kunnen kijken, ookal ben je nog zo zorgzaam, lief ect... met een "lelijk" koppie kom je nergens meer... dat is wat de maatschappij en media ons leert. Waarom eignelijk, waarom werken we daaraan mee? Waarom luisteren we er überhaupt naar? Waarom houden we dat in stand? 

Naar mijn mening word de wereld van cosmetische ingrepen verkracht, het is (naar mijn idee) uitgevonden om mensen na een ongeval en/óf lichamelijke klachten een steuntje in de rug te geven, ze weer een kans in de maatschappij te geven... Bijvoorbeeld als je je gezicht bent verloren tijdens een brand is dit een optie... maar niet om aan en bepaald mode beeld te kunnen voldoen. 

Daarnaast maak ik me erg ongerust over (geestelijke) nazorg na z'on ingreep, met name voor de groep die het doet om aan een bepaald mode beeld te kunnen voldoen. Ok ze hebben hun droom berijkt, zo zijn mooi... maar hun gevoel, wat zegt die? en hoe gaan we om met de reactie van de buitenwereld? Ineens kijken vreemde mannen me aan en vragen ze me bij bosjes uit? een wereld van verschil? 

Laatst was er ook een mooi item op MTV over celebs... Die aan cosmetische ingrepen deden om hun werk te kunnen houden, om te blijven meedingen in de filmindustrie. Wat blijkt? Dat de acteurs en actrices die "in stijl" ouder worden, meer worden gewaardeerd en betere rollen krijgen... Immers zijn er genoeg rollen weggelegd ouderen, altijd zullen er oma's en opa, vaders en moeders rollen nodig zijn! 
Terwijl de groep "verbouwde" acteurs en actrices, na een ingreep veelal geboycot worden uit de filmindustrie, met de mening dat ze niet "echt" overkomen en te overduidelijk "verbouwd" zijn! Krijgen ze al rollen na hun verbouwing... dan zijn het niet de mooiste rollen.. 
Dit soort dingen doen mij nou goed! Het geeft een veel realistischer beeld weg! Het is niet erg om ouder te worden! We kunnen niet eeuwig jong blijven, we leven ook niet eeuwig, maar we kunnen wel mooi blijven! Diep in ons hart is waar het om draait! 
Helaas word hier heel weinig geluid aan gegeven en op de vreemdste tijdstippen uitgezonden... ;(

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## tantett

De echte goede plastische chirurgen sturen je eerst door voor intake gesprekken waarin word besproken over de geestelijke toestand van de persoon en of het niet plat gezegd (tussen de oren zit) Helaas zijn er nog genoeg louche praktijken die alleen aan het geld denken.
Langzaam aan word hier steeds meer op gefocust in de medische wereld dat niet iedereen zomaar ffies ingreepje kan gaan laat doen.
Ik vind dat deze ingrepen alleen mogen als door bijv ongelukken,ziektes,afwijkingen bij geboorte enz (dus niet door verstoord zelfbeeld) daarvoor moet je worden behandeld door psychiater.
Ik geef de meeste schuld aan het gestoorde MODE beeld van daag de dag en de media
met hun extreme make overs programmas etc.
Ik vind ook dat ze daar in iets moeten gaan doen die programmas verbannen van de buis!!!

----------


## Lette

_Maar mensen die onder het mes gaan om "mooier" te worden of op die ene "te gek gaaf coole acteur" te lijken, snap ik echt niet._

Ben het helemaal met Nicky eens!

Toch ben ik een voorstander van plastische chirurgie, omdat het mensen kan helpen als ze écht een probleem hebben met iets van hun uiterlijk. En dan heb ik het niet over iemand met bijvoorbeeld een normale neus, die er een perfecte neus van wil laten maken. Die mensen hebben een luxe probleem en zijn naar mijn mening niet goed bezig en teveel op hun uiterlijk gericht. 
Maar er zijn ook mensen die gewoon normáál willen zijn (de grootste categorie die een plastisch chirurg bezoekt valt waarschijnlijk in deze categorie) en juist daarom die ene knobbel op hun neus willen laten verwijderen of hun flaporen. Niet om mooier of anders te worden, maar gewoon omdat ze zich er al jaren aan storen en onzeker over voelen. Ook bij deze mensen gaat het om een operatie puur om esthetische redenen, maar in dit geval vind ik het heel geoorloofd. Je leeft maar 1 keer, dus waarom niet gebruik maken van de mogelijkheden die de plastische chirurgie biedt? 
En natuurlijk doe je dit alleen in het uiterste geval, als iets je écht stoort. Want het blijft een operatie met alle risico's van dien...

----------


## Luuss0404

Het mode beeld wilt perfectie, alleen perfectie bestaat niet!
Ze hebben nu op tv ook een show beauty and the beast waar ik een voorstukjes van zag tijdens zappen. Een meid wou kuiltjes in haar wangen laten maken omdat dat in de folder van de plastisch chirurg stond en haar dat leuk leek en een andere meid mocht voor medische redenen wel een operatie voor haar gezicht (zij had een aandoening waardoor haar gezicht misvormd was) maar wilde dat niet want zij acccepteerde haarzelf. Zo raar om te zien hoe sommige mensen die 'mooi' zijn nooit tevreden zijn en dat sommige mensen die er 'anders' uitzien wel tevreden zijn  :Confused: 

Als een operatie nodig is om medische redenen dan ben ik er helemaal voor, als het alleen is voor perfectie (opspuiten lippen, borstvergroting etc) dan ben ik tegen en als het is voor een correctie om normaal te willen zijn zoals het corrigeren van een hazelip dan zou dat ook mogelijk moeten zijn... wel de risico's in acht nemen want die zijn er bij elke operatie... 

Ik vond het verschrikkelijk en hartverscheurend om ergens te lezen dat een jonge jongen zelfmoord had gepleegd omdat hij zo gepest werd om zijn hazenlip. Jammer dat er altijd mensen bestaan die een ander pesten om hun anders zijn en jammer dat die jongen niet wist of niet de mogelijkheid had om een correctie te doen...

----------

